# Try’n 09/01



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

WoooWeeee!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That's a load!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Get Down!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Daaaaaang !


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

You've developed the recipe to catch those things.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I bet Kevin took his Dad with him.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Damn it boy. What a haul!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Share the recipe. Jigs? Minners? Depth? Attitude? Beer?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> I bet Kevin took his Dad with him.




Actually my FIL, Pop, who made me fish with minnows, and gave me a few ugly looks when I suggested we start throwing a few back lol. Cleaned and in the fryer right now. Most caught on minnows, single pole in’ around structure in 6’ of water


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang nice haul and even better looking dinner! Good job.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

You put a hurtin on'em ! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang brother we need a PFF fish fry and you and Joey can be the official fish catchers!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Daggumit!!! I'm actually gonna be up that way the next time you go...when was that again?


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

sure said:


> Daggumit!!! I'm actually gonna be up that way the next time you go...when was that again?


Josh, I’ll ride with you!!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

You da slab daddy . Nice mess


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man, I haven't seen a 'wad' like that in ages. Congratulations.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's bordering on awesome. Was that at night around lights?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> That's bordering on awesome. Was that at night around lights?




Oh geez that made me laugh! We fished from 6:30am till 10 in the most comfortable 65 degree air in the shade and caught about 5. Other spot was a couple miles away right in the middle of a stumpy lake. It was so hot by the time we got there I half hoped they wouldn’t bite. Breeze saved our lives but I got a nice tan


----------

